# Alabama: The Kindest Spirit



## MikeDwight (Sep 7, 2020)

There is a book I noticed entitled "Heroes of the Cross". Enthroned in that list is a man named Horace Underwood. The cover art features a golden full-plate mail Knight of sort kneeled next to the Cross in a Crusader's sort of scene. The scene reminds one of the many far countries that must be crossed for an English Crusade,  Richard The Lionheart besieging the far off Jerusalem and his rascal brother, Steward, John, on the Throne in England and of Robinhood saving a few coins of tax for the poor. The Camelot song "C'est Moi" of the Knightly Virtues of the sort listed in the "Redcrosse Knight" of the Elizabethan age crushing the Catholic power of Europe. Those same 7 virtues exemplified in this strolling hopeful Knight of France bound for the courts of England. Horace Allen a brother to Horace Underwood listed Mammon a demon to these virtues ,a daemon of greediness and the Japanese. 

I had also read a man often called a Saint, "Stonewall" Jackson's biographies , of teetotalling, the land called Shenandoah, of obedience and observance to the statutes of his Faith. These men regarded themselves as Crusaders and there are many Crusades to be won today. One cannot turn away from Horace Underwood's biographies and the attempts to convert China, properly understood. The "Call of Korea" related that it was the Call of Macedon, it was the gateway to Europe, a Country that was a Gateway historically Greece that they were led to by authority, that converted Europe, so converting Korea was a gateway to converting China. The Boxer Rebellion would be co-existent with the writing of "The Call of Korea" in which mainland China viewed intrusive Westerners altogether as a bad influence on the State. In an exacting historical context, notice the unknown interaction of Korea and European Colonialism or if Korea would be Allies to the Western World. By the same token, with all efforts to be in the League of Nations, the Japanese would make extreme hostile efforts to control the Korean people themselves. 


Alabama: The Kindest Spirit

Governor George Wallace told reporters that "free speech is a limited right", you "can't yell fire in a crowded theatre", a classic example of that law. Governor George Wallace said "these auburn students looked like our students with some Confederate flags". Most famously is Alabama known for snippet events with the invention of Television. That is including the Stand in the Schoolhouse Door, the "Segregation Now, Segregation Forever", the Selma Bridge police as they travelled toward the Capitol. Either way, Alabama honors its history with comparably Podunk display.

The reason why the entire idea of Alabama must be upheld and not sneered in America may include open-mindedness, and truth, and mostly openness in the world we live. What gets buried with Alabama is that there is a Christian light of America in the World. "In God We  Trust" in the beginning is rededicated from Georgia to openness in world religions that oppose all Communism. The Eisenhower Administration made "In God We Trust" the American motto. Good reading for these unpopular Northern republican efforts in repetition are most easily read in the 1st inaugural address of Eisenhower or the Farewell Address of Reagan. The Civil War is quoted in these speeches to say that there is a new dedication of Religion to freedom which if you notice, only the Presbyterians in the United States are closely regarding these occasions.

We notice that Jefferson Davis sought protection from the God of the Fathers of this Country. We can note the Puritans arrive in Virginia in 1621 with increased immigration of Scottish after the 1702 Acts of Union in Britain opening the Colonies entirely for immigration. Alabama has several histories, heritages, and histories on display if you notice their Great Seal, we know that Mobile is previously a Spanish port, Demopolis Alabama was a project by Napoleonic and Haitian Exiles from France granted by Congress, there is their status as a Territory of Britain at the end of the French-Indian War, and the Confederate Flag in which Alabama was a 1st Capitol that hosted the meeting States. They brought the "Bonnie Blue Flag" from Mississippi and so was Jefferson Davis as indicated by the 1st flag of Alabama the independence flag. 

I've noted that whenever a vassal, state,  or lesser partner of any Union required to deny their obligations to a Lord, the cassus belli of that war is called 'independence'. Is it justifiable? I'm not sure. Its a reason and its clearly stated. Many Confederates had a club wearing tricorn hats from the 1st war of American independence over tea taxes and quartering soldiers. George Washington was sought as a place to return to. The minister to Congress during the Declaration of Independence,John Witherspoon, wrote "Free and Independent States" said South Carolina's secession. Thomas Jackson also noted Old Testament stories of a league of Kings at war for Israel, the holy land Israel, or many wars as guides for tactics. John Witherspoon would have known the moniker "Bonnie Scotland" where the redneck Covenanters started the English Civil War in the "Bishops War" leading to the Puritan English Parliament and then the Westminster Confession between the Kingdoms, which the Church of Scotland and Southern Presbyterian strictly adhered to.

I.The Alabama Constitution cites "We the People, invoking the Favor and Guidance of Almighty God" from the Confederate Constitution " invoking the Favor and Guidance of Almighty God". Like no other state whatsoever is there such clarity of a purpose in the People than in the form of Alabama's Government.

Can America reclaim today the belief that we are a Christian influence on the world without Alabama? 

iii. Somehow both Eisenhower's speech and Reagan's farewell speech both Claim that this is a Faith for Korea to share. The Presidents of America through time have by ultimatum stated that the Faith rebirthed of America would be shared with Korea. These speeches have led to a Presbyterian Church PCUSA or all other Presbyterian efforts put together entirely frustrating and foolish in our Country.

Certain "evidences" around Yonsei University, the top Private Christian University in Korea, display the answer to these questions. The primary Statue "Horace Underwood" there echoes a tradition in the 9 million strong Presbyterian Christian tradition of not bowing to shintoist impulses of the god emperor Dwight Eisenhower. "Manse" also means "independence" in Korea as we note "Dosan" Ahn Chang Ho, Ahn Geun were at Yonsei University. The Cheerleaders sport Andrew Jackson era uniforms at every game against the Korean dressed "Korea University" competition. Ahn Chang Ho and delegates to the League of Nations believed in progress and reforms in Korea. 

iv. From an Alabamian's perspective, there's little other reason to become a good ol' Rebel, a Confederate, malcontent, and Original Covenanter/Seceder than the fact that we have made these difficulties in Ecumenical Communionism. In Ecumenical Communion of Orthodox Religion we see the Church In the Nations that associates with an Ecumenical Patriarch. Years of Study will not produce the slightest suggestion that the Presbyterians around the world are in Communion. In that case these are mini-nationalist groups of no value, is that right? Even the PCUSA, there's no connection to Presbyterians.

v. The Belhar Confession has stated that the World Religion, which was only divvied up on national origin and historical peoples , should rightly only be a singular Church now, to remove any home rule from any of those Churches, in which case it would be imposing on those Churches of the whole World in which they are now of equal voting weight in a singular body, their alterations to the Westminster Confession, Puritanism, Presbyterianism, and the addition of many Confessions not anywhere else in the world like 1967 and Belhar and others...

Can recovering any respect to the locals of Alabama and Korean Alabamians improve the health of world religion and its original purposes? Martin Luther King Jr. was most closely related to us as Muhatma Ghandi of Hindustan. Not only for non-violence, but for civil rights, a closely related topic. 

Can we note that the Churches from the Protestant Reformation have an appreciation for the One Church of Christians. Consider the word Schism.  To make a Schism is to make an ideological split, war hatred, non-communion, and confusion among the One Christian believers. Who are those subscribed to the Nicene Creed, which formed the One Nicene Church of 300 to 1000 AD? Its the Catholic, Orthodox, and Reformed and Presbyterians. The Nicene Creed includes this line about the "4 attributes of the Church" _In one holy, Catholic, and Apostolic(Orthodox) Church_ The Renaissance is a Rebirth and Reformation to something that has broke. The One Orthodox and Catholic Church has two parts which is a broken institution when you study Renaissance information that needs to be Reformed. I support any Churches or ideas to this singular idea of the One Church. What has been made is total hostility in the idea of Religion as we knew it in today's environment. 

Regardless of our Federal interventions protested at every occasion is a Constitution, a Flag, a history, a history of 60% male service in a war, is that beyond that service, the idea that is being served inside a Constitution, is the free independence and status of Nationhood realized away from Britain, away from Empires and self-determination in regard to Federal Government only empowered by the Constitutional State signatories, and of the Nation of Korea concerning all those against the "manse" or independence of the Country. 

What can be done in the English world to Correct the course of Religion and of the image of Alabama is a topic beyond me.


----------



## matthew1959 (Oct 4, 2020)

Here is my first attempt at a critique.  I'm confused.  There is so much here and none of it seems to follow a logical progression.  We have the Crusades, with fictional characters, Asian references, Puritans, the English Civil War, the American Civil War, the Revolutionary War all with a dose of piety thrown in.  My problem is that I don't see how all of this fits together.  It could just be me, I kind of like the simple.


----------



## TL Murphy (Oct 4, 2020)

Matthew, the author of this thread was banned. Most of what he wrote was disorganized and incomprehensible.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 5, 2020)

matthew1959 said:


> Here is my first attempt at a critique.  I'm confused.  There is so much here and none of it seems to follow a logical progression.  We have the Crusades, with fictional characters, Asian references, Puritans, the English Civil War, the American Civil War, the Revolutionary War all with a dose of piety thrown in.  My problem is that I don't see how all of this fits together.  It could just be me, I kind of like the simple.



I have quoted you so You will see I have commented.

A good place to start a crit is at the beginning. That sounds facile but a strong opening sentence is a good way to hook the reader in, 'There is a book I noticed called Heroes of the Cross.' fails in several ways. compare 'There is a book' to 'A book', shorter and stronger, and we know he noticed it at least because he is talking about it. If I had been going for this (Unlikely) I might have started something like .
'Heroes of The Cross' has cover art depicting a Knight in shining golden armour knelt by a cross, crusader like. Among it 's heroes...
You are not alone in liking the simple, there is an adage in writing that 'Less is more'. It can be viewed many ways, most of them are valid.


----------



## janeandr (Oct 7, 2020)

> I have quoted you so You will see I have commented.
> 
> A good place to start a crit is at the beginning. That sounds facile but a strong opening sentence is a good way to hook the reader in, 'There is a book I noticed called Heroes of the Cross.' fails in several ways. compare 'There is a book' to 'A book', shorter and stronger, and we know he noticed it at least because he is talking about it. If I had been going for this (Unlikely) I might have started something like .
> 'Heroes of The Cross' has cover art depicting a Knight in shining golden armour knelt by a cross, crusader like. Among it 's heroes...
> You are not alone in liking the simple, there is an adage in writing that 'Less is more'. It can be viewed many ways, most of them are valid.


I understand it wasn’t you original intension but thanks for the book tip


----------

